# Rear chassis and subframe refurb mk1 focus



## Roogar

Last month I decided it was time to replace some of the rear bushes on my mk1 focus (which I've owned since new for 16 years now), then I thought I might as well change all the rear bushes and convert it to disc brakes while I've got it all apart and remove the rust and repaint the subframe and add a little rust protection.


























































The silver is hammerite direct to rust paint after using bilt hamber deox gel to remove the rust after going at it all with a wire brush attachment, so I still need to paint the main subframe gloss black.
Now before I bolt the hole lot back onto the car I need to attack the rust on the chassis but not sure what to use, I was thinking once I've used a wire brush (attached to an air grinder) to then use hammerite direct to rust paint then either some kind of stone chip or try using epoxy mastic from rust.co.uk.

Or has anyone got any better idea's???

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roogar

Brakes ready for new pistons and seals

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Favorito

Perfect finish! well done mate


----------



## steveo3002

epoxy mastic is leagues ahead of hammerite , also jotun jotamastic is cheaper but VERY similar 

shame you did it with hammerite as the epoxy would have been 10x better


----------



## Roogar

Even on the subrame ??

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roogar

Favorito said:


> Perfect finish! well done mate


Cheers &#128402;

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo3002

Roogar said:


> Even on the subrame ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


yes its perfect for stuff like that...most durable hard wearing stuff ive found , can pretty much beat it with a hammer and it wont come off


----------



## Roogar

Dam oh well if the hammerite doesn't last I know what to do next cheers 🖒

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Streeto

Did both my subframes in this, used the primer then the satin finish.

Quality of the finish is superb. Topped with Bilt Hamber dynax it's a winning combo.


----------



## Roogar

Dam lots of options although I'm thinking of leaving the chassis to it warms up a bit as when I moved the calipers to replace the seals and pistons they chipped real easy and I've left them 3 days in doors to harden😧😧

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roogar

Well I've finally got it all done just need some new springs but I'm thinking a set of koni or Bilstein springs and dampers later this year may be on the cards.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Voltar

A bit late now, but if you do anymore check out buzzweld for anti rust coatings. 
Nice job by the way :thumb:


----------



## Roogar

OK thanks will bare that in mind for when I get round to doing the inner arches and under the body👍

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

